# Anyone going to Melbourne F1 ?



## Jordan.1985 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi there I'm planning to go to the Melbourne F1 is anyone else thinking of going and would like to meet up for a drink and a friendly chat ?

Thanks Jordan


----------

